# Hourly rate for a Wheel Loader?



## wakesetter2001

What would be a average hourly rate for a Cat 928G Wheel Loader? I will be working it in a small resort area that is running out of room to put snow. we have been hit with 18"-20" storms about every 4 days for two weeks and it is getting pretty tight in a lot of areas.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

$300+ more with a pusher on it.


----------



## parks101

I am charging $100 to $120 for my Cat 950F in the grand rapids area to stack or move snow no push box on it.


----------



## BREAULT69

I get $140.00/hr for a small 40 yr. old loader in Kansas. I would think $300.00/hr. would not be out of line in your situation. The cheapest part on that thing is gonna be $300.00 !


----------



## plowman4life

loarder/backhoe
gas surcharge- $10 per mile (dump) $50 per hr (machine)
trailering fee- $30
time- $250 per hr

12 mile drive 3 hr work
pays- $960

also that here is the flat rate for our newer ones. the older ones we do not charge as much for as we own them and are not paying for them still.

our biggest loader we charge more for. but of our 2 loaders our smallest is the 930 which is a little bigger than yours. the 980 we charge 

gas- $20 per mile dump $90 per hr (machine)
trailering fee- $100
time- $400 per hr.

12 mile drive 3hr work
pays- $1800

but a 980 is massive compared to what your asking about.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We get $140-$180 per hour for CAT IT28's or DEERE 644 any day of the week + float move, or travel time (1 hour each way) for 8 hour minumums.


----------



## Woodland

plowman4life;513136 said:


> loarder/backhoe
> gas surcharge- $10 per mile (dump) $50 per hr (machine)
> trailering fee- $30
> time- $250 per hr


Is your $250 price including hauling away in a dump? Also, out of curiosity, why does the size of the loader matter for snow removal/moving? I want you to come push my banks back, I don't care how big of a machine you use?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

I think it's because a bigger loader will take less time, but costs more. So, in reality, that same 3 hour job in the second scenario is really equivalent to a 5 or 6 our job in the first scenario. After all that, you'd be right in the same ball park for price.


----------



## Woodland

That makes sense.


----------



## snowplowchick

Loader with 3.5 yd bucket $265.00/hr for moving piles etc. plus the truck's hourly rate if taking it away


----------



## DP Property

*Hourly rate on loader*

Sounds fair my buddy has a huge volvo loader and he works it at the Chrysler plants here in Windsor it makes 400.00 per hour.

Last winter he made the mistake of letting a sub drive it and he told the guy "take your time" Guy drove to fast and hit a bump almost went through the window.Guy was ok a few stiches later and a long nap.

Loader is fixed now but moral of the story "Take your Time" in those big girls.


----------



## DP Property

I don't know why I said 400 I must have been overtired I meant 200 plus per hour.


----------



## plowtime1

depending on the nature of the call, our small skids fetch up to 150phr


----------

